# If you can't stand upon the water I will see you on the ocean floor



## ruby_soho (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey peeps! Here's todays FOTD, I haven't worn eye makeup all week so I was dying to try out my new #25 lashes. Sorry the picture is big, it gets too distorted when if I make it any smaller. Click to enlarge!


----------



## ette (Jun 24, 2006)

You look gorgeous. I loooove that makeup for you!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

Beautiful as always... Wish u would post more often


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2006)

gorgeous. I love the lashes.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2006)

Amazing as usual!  I love your FOTDs!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh, this look i love. Very very nice.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Beautiful as always... *Wish u would post more often*



_

 
Yeah i wish that too. you're so freaking great!


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 24, 2006)

Gorgeous!! Loving the lashes.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 24, 2006)

wow that's hot! i really love your hair btw!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 24, 2006)

i love this...very pretty. your skin is so great!


----------



## Cruzpop (Jun 24, 2006)

Very beautiful. I LOVE the eyes. Good job.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 24, 2006)

Very beautiful and inspiring


----------



## AriannaErin (Jun 24, 2006)

WOW, definatley my favorite of yours... it's so gorgeous.. the lashes are hot and the glowing cheeks are incredible! Looks amazing!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 24, 2006)

very beautiful i love the color combo


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jun 24, 2006)

Iam Definatly Loooooving This Look!!!u Go Girl!


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 24, 2006)

You look lovely. I also love your glasses. I've been looking for a frame like that for quite some time.


----------



## missunderstood (Jun 25, 2006)

You are SO PRETTY!!! I am Loving the combo !


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 25, 2006)

That is possibly the most gorgeous FOTD, I have seen of you.

You look perfect.


----------



## lost in hollywood (Jun 25, 2006)

lovely!

i love that song.


----------



## jessrose (Jun 25, 2006)

Flawless skin & gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## Bowker2 (Jun 25, 2006)

youre fucking gorgeous. my top 5 fave posters.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jun 25, 2006)

You look absolutely gorgeous!! gosh I wish that lipgelee wasn't LE LOL!!


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Jun 26, 2006)

Holy crap! WTL Lipgellee looks SO HOT on you! My DH just glanced over my shoulder and said "Whoa! She's hot! You need to copy that FOTD!"


----------



## veilchen (Jun 26, 2006)

You're just incredible! Love your looks all the time!


----------



## ruhin (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful! You look like Alison Hannigan, only prettier.


----------



## Pootle_around (Jun 26, 2006)

Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 26, 2006)

another stunner! like all your looks!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 
_Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute!!!!_

 
Schwhat?


----------



## user79 (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful! Your skin looks flawless...


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 
_Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute Tute tute tute tute tute tute tute tute!!!!_

 
 Ah ha! Tutorial. It clicked with me like, 5 hours after reading this


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 26, 2006)

The eyes and the lipgloss looks hot!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 22, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooooow

I Love It .... ^___^


----------



## applefrite (May 22, 2007)

Very beautiful !!!


----------



## hishappyending (May 22, 2007)

Those colors look awesome on you.
And I LOOOOOVE your hair!


----------



## chevonne98 (May 22, 2007)

you look awesome! T4P


----------



## miko (May 22, 2007)

oh that's pretttyyy!!!


----------



## Showgirl (May 22, 2007)

Beautiful hair, beautiful glasses as well as beautiful makeup!


----------



## MACisME (May 22, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## iHEARTorange (May 22, 2007)

you look awesome. you should post more!


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 22, 2007)

ooohhh very pretty. i love the colours!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 22, 2007)

Gorgeous colors


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 22, 2007)

sooooo pretty and i love your hair


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 22, 2007)

Wow, fantastic color combination and application.


----------



## iamlelilien (May 22, 2007)

Eeeeeee I love this. The makeup, and your hair too. And I love the song you used for the title, hahah.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 22, 2007)

This is beautiful!! I love it, love it, love it!  You are pretty & did I mention how much I love this look?????


----------



## trangB (May 22, 2007)

You look so pretty


----------



## Simi (May 22, 2007)

you are gorgeous. Love the look...


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 22, 2007)

beautiful.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (May 23, 2007)

*You are so pretty! I love this MU! Suits you very well.*


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 23, 2007)

this is amazing, i lovee it <3


----------



## entipy (May 23, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## nausea (May 25, 2007)

you!!
 i was wondering where did ure fotd's went.. 
u havent poseted 'em in looooong long time so i had to stalk you.. tihi :roll: 
so nice to see ure brilliant placement tecnique again!
love ure makeup skills love'em!
just keep'em comin plz. pretty plz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw:
 uve made me fall in love with sweet william blushcream who u love so much;
and than i had to go try it out
and i realize im far from handling that.. material thing
so hard to apply ! it stucks on cheeks and wont smoooth..
u place it with 187? 190? fingers? huh?


----------

